# Will Dish EVER carry YES?



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

network. I've got back into the Yankees again, and can't catch too many games without YES, and don't really want to switch. I am told that I am a "VIP customer" with over 13 years as a customer! lol


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Unlikely. When this first came up, YES wanted carriage on 120 instead of 120+.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

fishhead65 said:


> I am told that I am a "VIP customer" with over 13 years as a customer!


Congratulations.

Sub since early 1996.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Same here. Can't remember exactly when, but sometime in '96, maybe '95. I don't really know when Dish started, but I had (OK, still have) a 3000. It says ISD 2300, but I think they called it a 3000










But No YES here.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

you'd get a few games on WWOR 9.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I see no reason to believe YES will be on Dish as things stand at this time. If YES drops their price, or allows it to be A La Carte, or even in a sports package, then maybe.

(BTW sub since around '97 still have an inactive 2700 receiver)


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

ehren said:


> you'd get a few games on WWOR 9.


which, BTW recently appeared in HD at least


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes, I still get it in HD on the superstation package!! You will if you are in the spotbeam coverage of NYC.


----------

